# Recommendations for a Key West resort



## spoiledprincess (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello fellow Timesharers 
My family would like to travel to Key West over Week 30 (end July) 2016. We need a 2 BR, 2Bath villa. If anyone is familiar with Key West can you please offer some recommendations on your favorite resort? Thank you in advance! 
diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2015)

the hammocks is on my wish list for key west...based on others reviews and pictures on vacation there!

sadly ive not yet stayed at a timeshare there, so other than wanting to go to this particular one...I cant help much!


----------



## clairebear (Sep 29, 2015)

We have a unit at the Galleon and love it.  You can't beat the location and the units were given a major renovation over the last few years.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 29, 2015)

The Galleon is a wonderful resort and has the best location in Key West.

The Hammocks is in Marathon, a hefty drive from Key West, I own there.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 29, 2015)

clairebear said:


> We have a unit at the Galleon and love it.  You can't beat the location and the units were given a major renovation over the last few years.



This is one resort I never see for anywhere near $1 and I've been looking for a long, long time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 29, 2015)

ha, clearly I need more coffee, i just read "keys" =)


----------



## taterhed (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow.  The Galleon looks really nice.
 Ever see that in exchange?


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 29, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Wow.  The Galleon looks really nice.
> Ever see that in exchange?



I have seen peeps try to rent their RCI exchanges there so they must come up once in a while.


----------



## kool_kat (Sep 30, 2015)

I just matched for a 2 bedroom for the week of Labor Day next September at the Galleon.  I literally put in the search last week.  So there are definitely exchanges out there.  

I'm glad to hear that you all recommend this place.  That was the only resort I could find in RCI.  Now to convince my husband that we need to go to Key West for our vacation...I've only been there on a cruise for a few hours, but loved it.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 30, 2015)

it's a fun place, but...

 There are certain parts of town that you might wish to avoid late at night if you have delicate sensibilities.  Of course, that applies to just about anywhere, right?  Also, some bars etc.. cater to a younger, louder crowd that can get quite drunk.  I suppose that might have been my crowd once upon a time... I really like some of the places with music though.  Very nice around happy hour too.  Don't find myself out at midnight quite so much anymore.  Or awake for that matter

 have fun.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 30, 2015)

I know it's been done, but it is extremely difficult to get an exchange in Key West, or anywhere along the water in south Florida.  When I see a resort available, it's usually a less than gold crown place on Ft Myers Beach or somewhere north of Ft Lauderdale.   Once upon a time there was a guy who daily posted his conspiracy theory about being able to get "resorts on the beach".


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 30, 2015)

taterhed said:


> it's a fun place, but...
> 
> There are certain parts of town that you might wish to avoid late at night if you have delicate sensibilities.  Of course, that applies to just about anywhere, right?  Also, some bars etc.. cater to a younger, louder crowd that can get quite drunk.  I suppose that might have been my crowd once upon a time... I really like some of the places with music though.  Very nice around happy hour too.  Don't find myself out at midnight quite so much anymore.  Or awake for that matter
> 
> have fun.



I was just discussing this with my wife and some friends.  Key West is like two cities, one during daylight and one after the sun goes down and the tourists return to their resorts.


----------



## clairebear (Oct 1, 2015)

Spoiled Princess, My husband and I are in our fifties and have been going to Key West annually for more than 12 years.  We have never encountered wild, drunk young people on any of our visits.  One reason could be because we're not out super late.  Another could be because Key West is not an inexpensive place to vacation.  ie, many younger people can't afford it. 

I suggest you go to the Key West forum at TripAdvisor for more information.  

p.s.  I think you'd love the Galleon!  Try to get a unit with either an ocean or marina view.  They're the best.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2015)

you really need to put in an ongoing search.  we have had the Galleon twice, though ongoing search.  they have a one in four rule.  On our last visit, I was quite sick right before, and just when we got there, my husband had the same thing, so we spent the entire time in room and left early.  now I am waiting for the four years to be up to go again.


----------



## joewillie12 (Oct 1, 2015)

clairebear said:


> Spoiled Princess, My husband and I are in our fifties and have been going to Key West annually for more than 12 years.  We have never encountered wild, drunk young people on any of our visits.  One reason could be because we're not out super late.  Another could be because Key West is not an inexpensive place to vacation.  ie, many younger people can't afford it.
> 
> I suggest you go to the Key West forum at TripAdvisor for more information.
> 
> p.s.  I think you'd love the Galleon!  Try to get a unit with either an ocean or marina view.  They're the best.


 I think its because your not out late. I've been on Duval between 2-4am . It can get pretty wild out there......especially on weekends and holidays. Not my bag anymore either.


----------



## clairebear (Oct 1, 2015)

You're right.....I couldn't stay awake until 2am if my life depended on it.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2015)

me either,   I usually am up between 2 and 4 because of insomnia, but I don't go out.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 1, 2015)

The crowds in Key West are pretty typical, except when there is a special event going on.  You can imagine the difference between the people attracted to Hemingway Days and Gay Pride Days.  The most famous of all is Fantasy Fest, where the girls tend to stroll around wearing body paint.  Best thing to do is Google the Key West events and make sure there is nothing planned that you might not appreciate when you are in town.


----------



## dwojo (Oct 1, 2015)

The Galleon gets my vote. It is located very close to almost everything to do on Key West. My wife and I have some mobility problems and found we could easily walk to everything.


----------



## bdh (Oct 2, 2015)

There are a lot of great things about Key West - one of them is that it can be as wild or as mild as you want it to be.  While there are lots of bars/restaurants and some folks over indulge, there's also lots that serve great food and music.

Some go for the bars, but don't forget the sight seeing, historical sites, water activites or do nothing and enjoy the weather and relaxation.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 2, 2015)

Go on a Blue Planet eco kayak tour:  http://blue-planet-kayak.com/


Take the long, full day trip to the Dry Tortugas.

Hyatt Sunset Harbor gets my vote.


-


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 3, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Go on a Blue Planet eco kayak tour:  http://blue-planet-kayak.com/
> 
> 
> Take the long, full day trip to the Dry Tortugas.
> ...



I'm not seeing this one.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 3, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I'm not seeing this one.




Hmm. Don't know why.

Try this way. Go through TA:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti..._Eco_Tours-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html


OR

Google Blue Planet Eco or Kayak tours, Key West.  Something along those lines.

They pick you up at your hotel, timeshare, condo.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 3, 2015)

spoiledprincess said:


> Hello fellow Timesharers
> My family would like to travel to Key West over Week 30 (end July) 2016. We need a 2 BR, 2Bath villa. If anyone is familiar with Key West can you please offer some recommendations on your favorite resort? Thank you in advance!
> diane



I recently stayed at the Coconut Mallory resort.  
The 2 bedrooms have both bathrooms upstairs and no half bath downstairs which was a pain during the day.  
It's in a quiet area of Key West.
Had a nice tiki bar and private marina.
Nice pool and hot tub.  
Lots of drunk and high naked peeps at night while we were there.
Especially in the hot tub at night.  :roll eyes:
I got this exchange from online inventory.

I also got an exchange for later this year to a 2 bedroom from the online inventory to Hyatt Beach House.  

The Galleon seems to require an ongoing request. 
I haven't exchanged in there but have friends who have several times.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 4, 2015)

This is my favorite resort in the Key West area - just a short water taxi ride from Key West to Sunset Key 

http://www.sunsetkeycottages.com/


THIS is the finest resort in the keys:

http://www.littlepalmisland.com/lux...lmisland-ppc&gclid=CLCy55KXqcgCFZWRHwod-lcP7A


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Sunset Key is a very pricey resort, not a timeshare or even close, but it is lovely.
I love Sunset Key !! I have lunch there during every KW visit. Latitudes is wonderful. Taken at Latitudes, Sunset Key ( short boat ride from Key West). Great Key Lime Coladas !! Great Friends !!! 
Here we are (I'm the one in disguise; straw hat & sunglasses).


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 4, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I'm not seeing this one.



Here for the Dry Tortugas:

http://www.drytortugasinfo.com/?gclid=CMfx3OCvqcgCFQePHwod--oKmg


Blue Planet is for kayaking only in & around KW now.


-


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 4, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sunset Key is a very pricey resort, not a timeshare or even close, but it is lovely.



Since the odds of getting a timeshare trade are SLIM, they might as well consider other options.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 5, 2015)

spoiledprincess said:


> Hello fellow Timesharers
> My family would like to travel to Key West over Week 30 (end July) 2016. We need a 2 BR, 2Bath villa. If anyone is familiar with Key West can you please offer some recommendations on your favorite resort? Thank you in advance!
> diane



  Princess,

  I'd put in a request or ongoing search first if you're looking for a timeshare resort. I've seen availability in the summer months. If this doesn't work, then I'd go to "Plan B" - renting if that is an option for you.

  Plan C: You might want to consider the other Keys, too, with a day trip to Key West. Just a thought.

 I checked Redweek, Tug rentals and myresortsnetwork.com, but nothing yet. Things change, though.

  I checked rentals at my home resort, the Hyatt Sunset Harbor, but no rentals or exchanges (through owner friends) for your dates. 
  Could not find listings at the Banyan, but I think a phone call or email would be better.

  Found some availability at the Coconut Beach. It is several blocks away from Duval, but has beach access. It is adjacent to a popular restaurant, though.
  Currently, there is availability for the dates you want as I write this, but those dates are changing.
http://www.coconutbeachresort.com/
Mixed reviews:  Trip Advisor:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ach_Resort-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html

  If you have a whole lot  (lots & lots) of Marriott Rewards Points, this might work. I have 5 nights here in February. There are rentals, points and points + cash available at this time as well.
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/eywmc-key-west-marriott-beachside-hotel/

 For your dates, list of other possibilities:  https://www.travelocity.com/Hotel-S...&sort=mostPopular&lodging=all&selected=857964

And:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/SmartDeals-g34345-o2-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida-Hotel-Deals.html

I hope you have a great trip. If I hear of anything else, I will post it.

-


----------



## jimkin (Oct 29, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sunset Key is a very pricey resort, not a timeshare or even close, but it is lovely.
> I love Sunset Key !! I have lunch there during every KW visit. Latitudes is wonderful. Taken at Latitudes, Sunset Key ( short boat ride from Key West). Great Key Lime Coladas !! Great Friends !!!
> Here we are (I'm the one in disguise; straw hat & sunglasses).



Great picture Beaglemom!  I'm a Latitudes fan as well.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow!  Sunset key looks awful.  (Awfully nice, that is). 

 Gulp.  Just how expensive is it.?


----------



## jimkin (Oct 29, 2015)

spoiledprincess said:


> Hello fellow Timesharers
> My family would like to travel to Key West over Week 30 (end July) 2016. We need a 2 BR, 2Bath villa. If anyone is familiar with Key West can you please offer some recommendations on your favorite resort? Thank you in advance!
> diane



We own a week 30 at the Banyan.  This is the off season but the weekend will be fairly busy.  Many of the resorts are full Friday and Saturday.  It will probably be quite hot so unless you are a heat freak you may want to schedule some down time at least some of the afternoons.  Pool time is always good too.

If you are trading RCI the Galleon is your only option.  I think Ocean Key is still listed as an RCI property but I have never seen one for sale, rent or trade and I have been looking for almost 15 years.  

If you are trading Interval you'll have a few more options.  The Galleon trades interval as well as three Hyatt properties, Coconut Beach, Coconut Mallory and the Banyan. 

If you put in an ongoing search you should have a decent change of getting something for week 30.  If you have any flexibility with the date that will definitely increase the odds in your favor.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sea Six said:


> The crowds in Key West are pretty typical, except when there is a special event going on.  You can imagine the difference between the people attracted to Hemingway Days and Gay Pride Days.  The most famous of all is Fantasy Fest, where the girls tend to stroll around wearing body paint.  Best thing to do is Google the Key West events and make sure there is nothing planned that you might not appreciate when you are in town.



The other thing to keep in mind is that cruise ships tend to dock there which increases the number of people there significantly during some days....

Personally, In a lot of ways Key west reminds me of  New Orleans, A lot of bars and drunk people stumbling around while the locals try to get as much money out of the tourists as possible...


----------



## judyjht (Nov 2, 2015)

we have gotten 3 trades into the Galleon over the years.They were all during March or April.  I always use the ongoing search for the best chance.  I would assume March-April would be harder to get than summer but I don't really know.  Go for it!


----------

